

Explaining the Poincaré Conjecture - smanek
http://jtauber.com/poincare_project/

======
deathbyzen
I was hoping this would be one succinct article on the matter instead of a 20+
part journey over the better part of a year. Talk about wishful thinking on my
part.

~~~
michael_dorfman
Same here. I got through the first two parts without even seeing an attempt to
explain the Conjecture, and gave up.

~~~
jtauber
Sorry to disappoint. My goal isn't to provide a pop science oversimplification
but rather lay the foundation for actually understanding the mathematics.

------
carterschonwald
if you go to terry tao's blog at www.terrytao.wordpress.com theres a bunch of
lecture notes that do a sexy job of building up to the poincare conjecture and
related sexy facts

